# How to do a system restore on an acer aspire 1640



## hardy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, 
Hope someone can help or at least guide me in the right direction. I have an Acer aspire 1640 and over the last year the speed of the computer has decreased greatly. I took it into a repair shop today and they said the best thing to do was a system restore and they would charge me £100 to do this. 

What i wanted to know if this was something that is easy to do? so that i can do it myself and if so - where do i start. I no longer have the system restore discs.

Thanks for reading this

Chris


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

If you don't have the System discs it will be hard . Did your comp come with discs or did you create/make them from the system partition? If you made them , reboot the machine and watch the screen, it will say press del (or some other key) to go into the setup. It will also say press F?(another number) for installation or factory settings etc. Press that key and follow the screen prompts. Be aware , this puts the comp back to Factory settings. You will likely lose your files etc. So backup 1st.
An alternative. Download Ccleaner(Google it) and run it.
Then do a disk clean . Then do a Defrag. 
Start>all programs>accessories>system tools.
Then, Start>control panel>system>advanced>Performance-settings>adjust for best performance. Save or Ok . reboot.
After all that click on Ccleaner again and select the Registry button,scan for issues then fix issues.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Just to add to the advise earlier... try this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/is-your-pc-running-slow-247566.html


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Have you looked at and tried the instructions here?


----------



## hardy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Eddie 
That cleaner seemed to help - this may sound like a stupid question but how do i Defrag?
Cheers
chris


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Right-click on the disk in explorer and choose properties. Choose tools tab and hit defragment now.


----------



## hardy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry - can't find a disc in explorer - I use windows XP,


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try *My Computer*... right-click on the drive that you want to defragment... choose *Properties*, select *TOOLS* tab and then click on *DEFRAGMENT NOW* button.


----------



## hardy333 (Feb 25, 2009)

thankyou!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

The window that opens when you double-click on my computer is called an explorer window.


----------



## JimBru (Dec 12, 2010)

For the past couple of weeks the Acer M1640 Emode Management keeps freezing shortly after starting it, I removed the video card and problem persisted.

I restored the PC to Factory Default and still have the same problem, Emode Management freezes shortly after startup on any of the options (Videos, Pictures, etc)

Can someone please advise how to fix.

Thanks.


----------

